# Friend left Clydesdale-what best to do?



## Janeylo (Jul 13, 2014)

My friend recently lost her father and has inherited his Clydesdale, a mare around 4 years old. My friend knows nothing of horses and doesn’t feel she can give her the time and care she needs. Really not sure how to go about selling her, I don’t think she’s worried too much about the money but wants her to go to a good home. I understand the horse is unbroken. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

There is a Group on Facebook called Clydesdale Horse Owners.

I'm sure someone on there would be able to advise you on how best to go about selling your mare.


----------



## Janeylo (Jul 13, 2014)

Rafa said:


> There is a Group on Facebook called Clydesdale Horse Owners.
> 
> I'm sure someone on there would be able to advise you on how best to go about selling your mare.


Thanks I'll take a look.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Where does the mare live at the moment? If she is on a livery yard perhaps the yard owner could help?


----------



## Janeylo (Jul 13, 2014)

Thank you, yes she is and I think they have given some initial advice. My friend wants to try and research a bit as she knows zero


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

There is a Facebook group called heavy horses looking for homes uk, and also the Clydesdale Horse Society which might be better if she mostly worried about finding a lovely home for her rather than how much she gets for her?


----------



## Janeylo (Jul 13, 2014)

So there is! Thanks. She was thinking of contacting the Clydesdale Horse Society but you know what it’s like, you are at sixes and sevens when you lose someone close to you. I am grateful for the ideas here as this will help.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

It must be awful for her - horses are a big enough responsibility if you are horsey but to gain that responsibility through such sad circumstances is very tough. Hopefully the livery yard provide good care and at least she won’t have that to worry about on top of everything else!


----------

